# New hickory bow



## Dirty44Dan (Aug 23, 2010)

I just finished this hickory bow and thought you might like to see it.  I asked my friend, Doug Bell to put the finish on it for me, and it turn out fabulous.  It is 58" long and pulls 45 at 27".  It is hickory-backed hickory.  I split a hickory slat and glued it back together after putting a little reflex in it, then glued on some pretty woods for handle and tips. It shoots sweet.  Hope you like it.
Dan Spier


----------



## Tikki (Aug 23, 2010)

I like it!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 23, 2010)

That is Nice, 
Good looking Bow


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 23, 2010)

Great looking bow Dan & Doug! Bet it's a shooter to!


----------



## Bowmaker (Aug 23, 2010)

Dan thats my favorite of all the bows you do.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2010)

Dan, that's a really beautiful bow!!! Looks more like a poundage that a lady like Molly should shoot tho!!!! I love it!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got to hold this bow and it is definitely a beauty. Doug put an awesome finish on it. I love those tips Dan!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 23, 2010)

Man that is a pretty bow. Good job Dan! 

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 23, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice Job Mr Dan!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2010)

One sweet looking bow...


----------



## pine nut (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm sure it is a great looking bow but why can't I see it?  I get  a red X in a white box!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 23, 2010)

pine nut said:


> I'm sure it is a great looking bow but why can't I see it?  I get  a red X in a white box!



 Double Secret Probation????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 23, 2010)

nice looking bow dan!!!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 23, 2010)

Good looking bow Dan.  Now I can see it...  When can I shoot it?  LOL!


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 24, 2010)

I like it!!!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Aug 24, 2010)

Pine Nut.  You can't shoot it!!!  Sorry


----------



## pine nut (Aug 24, 2010)

I told yall he watchs me!  LOL


----------

